# The brown syndrome



## Adarious (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm really curious as to what can cause this.  The guides show nothing that would lead to a revelation here.  This plant's leaves are browning at the edges, except for the very top leaves...that might be able to be explained ... but what can't thus far is why in several areas of the leaves there are brown/brownish yellow areas where the leaves have seemingly been eaten away entirely...like on the sides.  In some cases this happens as a hole in mid-leaf.  no visible pests can be seen, and a plant not more than 2 ft away doesn't display these problems.  Both are in the same medium ... any clues?


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 15, 2005)

how far along is the plant and what kind of light are you using


----------



## Adarious (Feb 24, 2005)

It's growing in a 5 gallon bucket, been growing for 6 weeks. The info on the lights can be seen here:  ---The Lights---  The top 3/4 of the bucket is miracle grow garden mix top soil, below that, the last 1/4 of the bucket is the local clay-rich soil.  a friend remarked they thought it had root rot.  The leaves on it are absolutely massive in both length and width ... almost twice as big as the plant I know is female....not sure on this one yet.  One of the oddest things it does, is while the light is on..you will periodically notice certain leaves turning to a 90 degree angle so they face the light vertically.  The stem is quite thick for this stage.

Now, with the other plant, parts brown and break off, but the majority of it is allright ... this only began after transplant to a 5 gallon bucket ..... the soil is a typical greenhouse mix...and it is very light soil..almost a light brown in color, and mixed with perlite.  That plant is 1 month old.


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 24, 2005)

are you keeping the light close to the plant cause you have to with floros umm and your friend is right you might be watering it to much but ussally when you grow a mj plant the lower leaves always die and the top ones always look real nice I suggest when you flower you better get a hps light or you wont get shit unless you have like 10 of those floros but thats just my experince with them umm what else do you have holes at the bottom of the bucket and is there rocks at the bottom b/c soil always blocks the holes so i always put some gravel at the bottom of my buckets


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 24, 2005)

here Adarious this page will tell you whats wrong garented

http://www.overgrow.com/growfaq/1111


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 25, 2005)

dont forget about disease.


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 25, 2005)

Thats why I put that hyperlink in there it tells everything


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 27, 2005)

-----  -----


----------



## Adarious (Feb 27, 2005)

I suspect a few things in this instance.  Both the greenhouse soil and the other potting soil retain water for extended periods.  The very top will dry out but an inch or two down is still damp.  In light of this, it is difficult to know when to water/how frequently .. as it is difficult to determine how long the soil will retain the moisture after the watering.

As to the leaves and that issue, I suspect spider mites may be involved here.  There are a number of nutrient deficiencies that it may also be..the problem with determining those however, is that many different ones have similar physical manifestations to look for.  The problem that presents is that it could be several different, or combination of different scenarios ... how can one really tell without gambling on the most likely and taking the corresponding steps to nullify the issue?  Tough question, I don't really think anything short of a 'process of elimination' session can really solve that problem.  Bear in mind that this is also a cigarrette smoker household .. thus the air quality may also play a role here.  I do not currently have a fan of any sort on the plants either.

Just updating the situation so you know wazzup.


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 27, 2005)

I always have fans on my shit but my room has no smoking in it


----------

